# A pair of shorts from scrap quilt fabrics!



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I had a bunch of fat quarters and decided to make up pieces of fabric from them from 9 patches, then cut out the shorts pattern from that!

I like them, and could adjust the waist as needed for my rather touchy tummy!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

nice! They look comfy....and small. I'm not posting any pics of shorts that would fit me,.....they'd fill the screen!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely innovative way of using scraps. I'm with Ginnie, however, no shorts for me -- wouldn't want to scare the natives!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! Nice job. 

LOL Ginnie - I don't even wear shorts!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

So very cute!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I think they are hot.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hmmm, the pic is gone. I accidentally uploaded the pic twice on photobucket, then deleted one. I must have deleted the one that had been on here.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

You must re-post it. The shorts are too cute for everyone not to see.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't see the pic. *sadface*


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, here they are!


----------

